# Der Rollen-Zombie-Thread oder Wandelne-Tote ab Werk.



## Nordlichtangler (12. März 2020)

*Der Rollen-Zombie-Thread oder Wandelne-Tote ab Werk.*

Hier mal ein Thread für *Katastrophen im Rollenbau*, also das was an äußerer und oft *innerer* Technik krass daneben war.
Zum damit aktuell angeln eher sehr wenig geeignet,
dafür zum Sammeln und musealer Technik-Historie wiederum sehr spannend und damit gut passend.

Eröffnen möchte ich schon mal mit der DAM SLS-2 gebaut 1979-81 ,
ein Bild-Link hier,


			http://www.retrofishing.com/media/djcatalog2/images/item/3/dam-quick-sls-2_f.jpg
		

später schreibe ich mal noch mehr.

Eine große Schande für alle beteiligten, auch den großen Marken-Hersteller aus Japan, denn am Rotor war ein billigstes Zinkdruckgussritzel angepresst! 
Wie bei den vorherigen einfachsten Drahtbügelrollen für 10DM.
Zudem war diese SLS-2 eigentlich die interessante Größe für Universalangeln.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. März 2020)

Solche "Günstig"-Bauweisen hatte quasi jeder Hersteller in seinem Programm, auch innerhalb einer größeren Serie von durchaus qualitativen Modellen.

Die Daiwa 1500C ist so ein Beispiel dafür.
Ebenfalls eingepresstes Pinion mit u-förmigen Halteclip im Gehäuse, zudem auch noch mit Sperrklinke am Großrad.
Wenigstens bei letzterem war die SL/SLS2 schonmal weiter und sperrt bereits getriebeentlastend.

Aber so kurios das klingt, für derartige Lowend-Bauweisen ohne Lager usw. laufen diese Rollen aus der Zeit mit etwas Pflege erstaunlich gut.
Klar, man kann da keine Wunder erwarten, Fische fangen kann man damit aber allemal und ne gewisse Verlässlichkeit ist ebenfalls gegeben, immerhin sinds halt auch noch Metallrollen.


Da gibt es weitaus fiesere Geschichten wie 

- Großräder aus Kunststoff
- Achs-Verbindungselemente aus Kunststoff (siehe diverse ABU Cardinals 44-66x zb)
- Kunststoffspulen die platzen
- weiche Alu-Spulen welche man schon mit dem Fingernagel eindengeln kann
- Spulenratschen aus Kunststoff, die nur noch in Gegenrichtung ein Geräusch erzeugen, da bereits verzogen
- weiche Materialien für den Schnurroller (ebenfalls Rutenringe), wo selbst Mono einschneidet


----------



## thanatos (13. April 2020)

na na  Räder aus Kunststoff können super sein - wenn es der richtige ist .
habe eine Werkzeugmaschine gesehen an der ein Kunststoffzahnrad den Tisch 
durch Drehrichtungswechsel hin und her bewegt hat und das im drei-Schichtsysthem zehn lange Jahre lang 
ohne eine Spur von Verschleiss und dann denk mal an den Unterbrecher im Verbrennungsmotor


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Juni 2020)

Heute mal aus einem Konvolut ausgepackt, eine Super 3000 Graphite und dann kommt es, Persicus, Parsicus, oder irgend so was ähnliches. Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen. Ob Kugellager, noch nicht komplett auseinander genommen, Schnurfassung 100mtr 0,40 mm Heckbremse, Bremse aber nicht senkrecht unter der Rolle, sondern wie bei den alten ABUs schräg im ca. 45Grad Winkel. So wie es aussieht, ist die Links-Rechts- Kurbelumbauschraube auf der rechten Seite auch nur eine Attrappe.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Juni 2020)

Sieht aus wie die DAM Quick Mega, die Rolle passt in den Thread.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie die DAM Quick Mega, die Rolle passt in den Thread.



Du hast Recht, es können Zwillinge sein. Danke


----------



## Bilch (14. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Heckbremse, Bremse aber nicht senkrecht unter der Rolle, sondern wie bei den alten ABUs schräg im ca. 45Grad Winkel.


Bei der ABUs waren die Bremscheiben aber auf der Achse, hier sind sie das nicht und stehen in einem 45 Grad Winkel zur Achse.


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Bei der ABUs waren die Bremscheiben aber auf der Achse, hier sind sie das nicht und stehen in einem 45 Grad Winkel zur Achse.


Ist möglich, ich weiß wie ABU geschrieben wird und meine eine Cardinal hat so was nicht. Und die alten kenne ich auch nur von Bildern.


----------



## Bilch (14. Juni 2020)

Gerade gefunden


----------

